# RowRow's Strength Game



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Right where to begin:

Some of you may or may not know me from logs and various discussions.

I was working with big Bear going for size and then I retore my stomach and so had surgery got everything sorted and had 3 months off training. Been back training solo now for 8 weeks.

I am now focusing on the strength profession as opposed to size I really enjoy strength training and when I was younger I was good at it too.

Some basic stats: post I just but pre rebound I was 103kg looking like this






























Now 8 weeks into my rebound I am weighing 112ish kg
























Feel like im moving in the right direction again.

Training wise I am training 2 on 1 off alternating like this

1: max delts, traps, neck, calves

2. Speed squats, hams, abs

3 off

4. Speed bench, tris, calves

5. Max deads. Back, traps, bis, grip, abs

6. Off

Then repeat but with speed and max effort days switched. I will elaborate on the workout specifics as I go.

Diet wise is looking as follows

6:30 100g oats, 500ml semi skimmed milk, 300g low fat ice cream, 60g whey

8:30 100g oats, 60g whey

12:00 300g steak, 400g white potatoes

14:00 250g chicken, 75g white rice

16:30 300g steak, 400g white potatoes

18:30 300g steak 100g white rice

19:30 40g malto dextrin, 10g bcaa, 10g eaa, 5g creatine

Intra workout 100g malto, 15g eaa, 5g bcaa, 5g creatine

Post workout 60g isolate 60g vitargo

Post post workout 100g cereal, 60g whey

I may add food as we go but strength/size/weight is still rising

AAS wise

After much playing over the years with dosages I have found my sweet spot.

The cycle I am now in week 8 of looked like as follows

1-12 1g sust

1-12 500mg deca

1-12 20mg nolva

1-12 12.5mg aromasin

1-5 100mg bolasterone

6-12 150mg tbol

6-12 350mg tren hex

9-12 novorapid 3iu post each meal

I start the slin officially Monday but I am playing with it today.

Current 1Rm on lifts are:

240kg Dead

190kg back squats

140kg front squat

200kg low box squat

240kg high box squat

110kg behind neck push press

40kg each hand strict standing Db press x5

120kg flat bench

120kg wide paused flat bench

260kg below knee rack pull x 3

My pressing Is poor from shoulder injuries but it should come up nicely.

Targets then for the next year

A 300kg dead

A 260kg back squat

A 220kg front squat

A 140kg push press

A 160kg bench

Fingers crossed I can get there .

Thanks for following guys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good to see a strength journal up , all the best buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ewen said:


> good to see a strength journal up , all the best buddy :thumbup1:


Thanks mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In for the ride


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> In for the ride


Hopefully it'll be worth the watch.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Today was my first day on slin just taking 3iu 15 minutes after each meal.

And no adverse effects at all. So will keep things going now for the next 4 weeks


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Looking forwards to following this. Your lifts arn't too dissimilar from mine, so it will be nice to have some healthy competition.

Cycle looks pretty comprehensive ... 

K


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Kroc said:


> Looking forwards to following this. Your lifts arn't too dissimilar from mine, so it will be nice to have some healthy competition.
> 
> Cycle looks pretty comprehensive ...
> 
> K


Great to have you on Board mate.

Do you have a log up? Imm sure you used to just haven't been on for a while too much.


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

As we speak i'm brushing the dust off my log, and brining it up to date. I'll drop you a link once I am done. Life before Christmas was manic, and I quickly dropped off to being someone who was reading other peoples logs when I had a spare ten minutes, but never actually posting.

Going to get some phot's done tonight of my Guinness gut and rugby ears.

Time to hit the second home - Log, Speed Squats, and farmers carry today I think.... providing the car park isnt flooded still.

K


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Righty ho!

Today started off poorly with me throwing my breakfast shake back up!

Had to make up a second one and battle

That down. Only had one jab of slin today

Felt very nauseous all day due to the episode this morning. When that happens I can never get food down after wards.

Trained shoulders today, left delt is very sore from a jab not infected or anything just hard and sore. Will fade in a day or so

Also jabbed 5iu slin pre workout

Log press, up to 90kg x1 I hate logs

Push press up to 110kgx1

Standing Db press up to 40kg x 5, x 2

Incline laterals 5kg x 10

Face pulls 100lbs x 15

Farmers walk up to 90kg each hand x 40 paces

Hammer curls up to 40kg x 4

All in all a fairly poor session, between my shoulder and not feeling particularly great looking forward to not being able to train for 2 days.

Will get some better programming in place.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay so last week was a mess as was this weekend due to my flat flooding because of a burst water pipe in the flat above.

Back at it today with a new diet plan:

6:30 am 60g whey, 150g granola, 200g low fat yoghurt, 250ml pineapple juice

8:30am same as above

12:30pm 300g steak, 100g rice, 250ml pineapple

16:30 as above

18:30 as above

19:30 40g malto, 10g bcaa, 10g eaa, 5g creatine

Intra- 100g malto, 15g eaa 5g bcaa 5g creatine

22:00 post workout 60g whey 60g vitargo

23:00 150g granola, 1 large banana, 250ml pineapple juice

I may need to add meals at 10:30 and 14:30 though soon

Also training will be as follows:

Monday- delts, upper back, tris,

Tuesday- squat focus, lower back, calves

Wednesday off

Thursday- chest, tris, calves

Friday- deads, hams, upper back, lower back

Weekend off


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Trained at my old gym and after a full day of slin and a pre workout jab of 1ml mtren and 2 scoops iforce conquer I was kinda of my badger a little bit. Will chose one or the other I think in future.

Standing push press

Up to 100kg x1 failed 120kg wrist and shoulders very sore!

Standing Db press up to 35kg x 5 and 40kg x 1 mid back was the issue so need to bring that up

Seated laterals up to 20kg x 8

Chest supported tbar row up to 90kg x 4

Hammer strength row (holding frame) up to 40kg a side x 7

Bent over row from floor up to 150kgx 8

Behind back smith shrugs sp dumbbells shrugs 2 plates a side x 12 50kg Db x 12

Hammer curls 30kg x 2 x 8

Some tricep stuff and then home

A mixed workout but I definitely felt were I need to improve.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Alright guys and girls.

Previous Log ended around christmas as did my cycle, Topped out at just over 17 stone I think but very fat and watery from the slin.

The next 16 weeks will be my final push for size and strength before i recruit @massmonster for a cut.

The Nitty Gritty of it.

21

5 foot 10 (and a little bit)

18 stone, 114.4kg, 252Lbs

*Training:*

I have played around with things since my last log as whilst strength went up I felt size began to lack despite the weight and muscle fullness wasn't what it could be.

I had to alternate heavy and speed days for upper body as my shoulders took a beating doing heavy each session abck to back. legs are fine to train heavy each session. But I do quite a bit of volume anyway on leg day.

So training now looks as follows:

Day 1- Heavy Chest and arms

Day 2- Speed & Volume Delts and Back

Day 3- off

Day 4- Heavy volumeLegs

Day 5- Speed and volume chest and Arms

Day 6-off

Day 7- Heavy delts and Back

Day 8- Heavy VolumeLegs

Day 9- off

Day 10- Repeat

Heavy days the main exercise will be done for 5 sets of 3, trying to gradually increase weight each session. I will try and increase volume where possible or I may reduce frequency and add further volume for each body part.

Current Max's are:

deads: 220kg x8, 240kg x1

Squats 180kg x3

Front squats 160kg x2

Behind Neck Push press 110kg x1 105kg x4

Seated db press 50kg x5

Incline db Press 50kg x 6

below knee Rack Pulls 250kg x 6

Behind back shrugs 220kg x 12

Diet Wise Will be as below to begin with but food will increase as weight gain slows.

6:30 60g Whey, 100g Granola

8:30 60g Whey, 100g Granola

12:30 250G chicken, 100g rice/100g CousCous/400g Potatoes

16:30 250g Beef, 100g rice/100g CousCous/400g Potatoes

18:30 250g Beef, 100g rice/100g CousCous/400g Potatoes

19:30 10g BCAA, 5g EAA, 40g Malto

20:00-21:30 100g Malto, 15g EAA, 10gBcAA

21:30 60g Whey, 60g Waxy Maize Starch

22:30 100g oats, 1/2 tin pineapple, Manuka honey, 250g Chicken.

Cycle Tings:

1-16 1500mg test

1-16 1200mg Equipoise

1-16 50mcg t3 ed

1-16 20mg Nolva ed

1-16 0.5mg Adex ed

1-4 700mg tren ace

1-4 100mg oxys ed

1-4 50 mg Dbol ed

5-8 625 mg NPP

5-8 10iu Slin pre workout, 5 Iu slin AM

Then repeat the whole shabang again. I will also be using Halo, methyl test, Mtren and cheque drops pre workout where I fancy.

Goals really are to hit at least 19 stone if not break 20 stone, I would love to hit a 300kg dead by the end of this cycle my 220kg for 8 gives a 275kg predicted 1RM so will test that out. I would also love a 260kg Squat.

Thanks for tuning in


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck mate.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi mate given where you are in terms of physique, strength and age... That cycle is hefty! I only ask because to me it seems you probably wouldn't need that amount of gear to hit your size or numbers. And where do you go to when that amount is not enough?

Don't get me wrong you are a big strong lad for sure but just seems like overkill with the gear to me.

Good quad sweep buddy.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Hi mate given where you are in terms of physique, strength and age... That cycle is hefty! I only ask because to me it seems you probably wouldn't need that amount of gear to hit your size or numbers. And where do you go to when that amount is not enough?
> 
> Don't get me wrong you are a big strong lad for sure but just seems like overkill with the gear to me.
> 
> Good quad sweep buddy.


Hiya,

Thanks for you input mate.

This cycle is uncharted territory it's more complex and probably one of the highest dose cycles I have ever done bar my SHIC and other high dose experiments

I grew very well last cycle which was 1g sust and 500mg deca.

I'm just seeing if the added dosage and complexity will deliver better gains than last time.

If not I will return to more conventional dosing and cycle layouts.

I won't know unless I try though


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fair play. Good luck with it sounds like you have it all mapped out.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

First session on cycle:

(Sets) x (reps)

legs:

back squats

60kg x2 x3

100kg x2 x3

140kg x 2

170kg x 5 x3- weight flew up and felt very comfortable.

Hack squats

25kg a side x10

50kg x10

75kgx4 double drop set

Walking barbell lunges

30kg bar x 2 x failure (about 20 steps each leg)

Quad extensions

20kg x 20

30kg x15

45kg x12- triple drop set

Glute ham raises

Body weight x 2 x failure (5 and 4 reps)

Dumbbell stiff legs

20kg each hand x 2 x12

27.5kg x8

Lying leg curls

20kg x12

20kg x 11 + partial + double drop set

Standing calf raises

75kg x 5 x 15 (5 second stretch every 5 reps ) then partials

Donkey raises

90kg x 2 x 12

Some ab stuff

Food been very easy today, been a furnace though all day and could not catch my breath in the gym had to use my inhaler a lot!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Today was volume chest and arms

Pinned 1/2ml methyl tren each tri, took 30mg halo, 50mg dbol and 100mg Oxys pre workout

Incline bench

60kg 4x 3- just speed work really

Incline flye Machine super set with incline machine press

15kgx12/45kgx8 , 25kgx12/65kgx8, 35kgx12/80kgx8 , 45kgx9/95kg x 5 triple drop set

Cable crossovers- these really hurt my shoulders so stay light but squeeze

15kg a side x3 x 12

Incline Db bench

30kg x10, 40kgx8, 40kgx6

3 part tricep push downs (underhand/ overhand/ overhead)

20kg x30 35kgx30 50kgx30

Close grip bench press

50kgx12 70kg x8, x8 drop set

One arm overhead extensions

10kgx12, 15kgx10, 20kgx4 - drop set

Ez bar 21's

5kg a side x 21, 10kg x21 x 2 drop set

Dumbbell preachers

12.5kg x10 x7 +3 forced and partials

Hammer curls

20kg x 2 x 12

Veins are coming out a lot compared to before cycle. And pinning bis and tris the last 2 days gave a wicked pump training


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So today has been a very mixed bag!

I have a knot in my left quad from my jab on Sunday it has only become noticeable yesterday and today it does appear to be easing but is making me limp a lot.

Diet has been lacking, with my throat I just have no appetite really and most food makes me wretch. It's not acid reflux just my throat thankfully.

Shoulder and lower back are in agony and constantly painful have been for a couple of days- think my current split has too much frequency and I have run it for 5 weeks now and with npp/ deca and slin in me think I would be fine but not without. Could also be the Adex so will drop that out.

I got promoted in work today, so that a plus and will hopefully after probationary period bring £5k more basic and a bonus increase.

Training:

Meant to be heavy delts and back but that didn't go to plan

Rotator cuff work, joints felt stiff and achy.

Strict standing behind neck press

40kgx6 50kgx6 60kgx6 70kgx6 50kg x 8 x2 - shoulders crying!

Standing laterals 10kg x 10 - joints agony so left it

Wide grip upright rows

25kgx10, 50kgx10 - no real pain but had lost focus by now

Deads - knot in my quad really affected me here.

60kgx3 100kgx2 140kgx2 180kgx1 220kgx1 240kgx1 250kgx1 - PB very very slow off the floor but once to just below knee it locked out easily.

Hammer Strenfth rows (holding levers not handle)

15kg a side x12 30kg a side x 10

Called it quits and went home.

Happy with the deads despite everything hurting and a knot in my quad. Was slow as **** going up though.

Sitting here in bed and left shoulder/bicep tendon is twitching.

Will take a couple of days off and regroup on Monday. To try and resolve all my issues.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

After a few days rest I am feeeling good.

Still got a bit of a knot in my left quad but it is definitely on the way out.

Had to sub a lot of meals for shakes today due to work and falling asleep! As a result on the way to the gym I violently emptied my guts.

But we carried on anyway.

Deads:

70kgx3, 120kgx3, 170kgx1, 200kg x1, 230kg x7(Rep PB)

Tbar rows (using 15kg plates) very slow and controlled, focusing on middle back

2 plates x8, 4x8, 6 x 7, 6x5

Underhand Barbell rows -Quad really affected stablising these, was a little disappointed.

70kgx8, 120kgx8, 140kg x5

Hammer rows (holding Lever arm)

20kg a side x12, x2, 30kg a side x 9

Face Pulls superset bent over flies

40kgx12, 7.5kg x15 (x3)

Machine shrugs

95kg x 20 x 2

Recumbent bike x 15 minutes

Very happy with Deads, on the 1st March I have a friendly Dead comp in my gym with a couple of lads 2x bodyweight for reps, I would like 230kg for 10 +


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay so having to put the breaks on a little.

Got an abscess in my left quad as I thought. It's not infected massively no redness or heat but my bloods are a little raised, so

Docs have given me antibiotics to deal with it. Have a scan soon to see how big it is as they think it could be a deep abscess that is trapping a nerve which is why my leg keeps buckling.

So putting cycle on hold until it's sorted.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

RowRow said:


> Okay so having to put the breaks on a little.
> 
> Got an abscess in my left quad as I thought. It's not infected massively no redness or heat but my bloods are a little raised, so
> 
> ...


Gutted for you mate, will they need to operate to remove it??


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Gutted for you mate, will they need to operate to remove it??


They don't know not until I've had the scan at least. But they think the meds should clear it as it is only a minor infection.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So after almost a week off training I'm going back to it tomorrow. Just upper body stuff, also being careful to avoid putting weight on my leg as it is very painful, and I need a constant supply of ibuprofen to be able to limp around.

Swelling has gone down and some movement has returned. Still not had my scan though.

Hospital rang Thursday when I was in work off a withheld number so when I rang back they were shut. And then I rang Friday, no answer left a message and got called back later by an ****y cow saying that if I could get there within the next half hour the could fit me in if not I would have to wait until next week. And I cannot just get up and leave work at the drop of a hat. So will ring Monday AM.

I think I am going to change the way I jab things aswell. As this sterile is simply due to the oil not

Being absorbed properly it's not really an infection. I think I will have a max volume of 2ml in large sites (ie quads) and then 1ml all other sites.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Today had an ultrasound finally.

Have to return tomorrow morning to get the results for it and have a surgical consult. To potentially remove the abscess then and there.

Doctor said it was 15cm long and 7cm wide, unsure how deep it was.

I am going to ask if they can try and drain it without having to cut it open and then pack it if they can. Really don't want to be out of work long or training for that matter.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Meant to be having surgery to drain my leg but....they have no bed so will ring me when one is available!

Despise the NHS now.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Shifting some good weights about there mate.

Hope the leg doesnt take to long to put right, i know only to well how frustrating an injury can be when it hinders your training.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

chrisch said:


> Shifting some good weights about there mate.
> 
> Hope the leg doesnt take to long to put right, i know only to well how frustrating an injury can be when it hinders your training.


Thanks mate, was on track so just Sod's law.

Most annoying thing is the local hospital dithering about.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Today is the day!

Last on the list to do as I have an infection.

I have 2 pockets of pus in my quad, surgeon was surprised to see this.

They will be cutting my leg open and draining it. After that they will be leaving it open and packing it. This will take a month to heal

Fully.

But I should be able to go back to work much before then so I don't lose out financially.

Grim times ahead.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Just about to go to bed at home.

Leg is bandaged up pretty well. Infection went down to the bone. Surgeon said he drained a lot of blood and puss and recons it could be over a month before I am healed enough to train.

Oh well, another one of those things


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rowrow what anaesthetic did you have ? Local or general ?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Rowrow what anaesthetic did you have ? Local or general ?


Was given a general anaesthetic, morphine and and a block.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Christ. Good luck with your recovery big lad. Without checking your log back... Do you think it was the gear or a bad injection?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Christ. Good luck with your recovery big lad. Without checking your log back... Do you think it was the gear or a bad injection?


Thanks mate, will hopefully come up with a few ideas to speed things a long.

I think it was a bad injection tbh. Because I used the same vials in multiple shots after wards and the same labs after wards with no adverse effects.

The surgeon said the abscess was surround by a lot of scar tissues, so that could well have made things worse.


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope it doesn't take up to long to recover mate.

Is that a month without any training or without training legs.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

chrisch said:


> Hope it doesn't take up to long to recover mate.
> 
> Is that a month without any training or without training legs.


A month without any training from what they said. As it is I can barely support my body weight on that leg so to move about in the gym considering I train solo Is just gonna be impossible.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Well might as well put a pic of the wound up here; WARNING GORE ALERT:


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Well might as well put a pic of the wound up here; WARNING GORE ALERT:


Nice wound there, how long are they going to leave it open or is it left to close by its self?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ouch. Get well soon.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

chrisch said:


> Nice wound there, how long are they going to leave it open or is it left to close by its self?


Gonna be left open until it closes by itself. But with packing everyday as needed.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay so I will use this log now as my abscess recovery log. No point creating another.

So 3 Sundays a go I did a 3.5ml jab in my left quad and the same in my right. By Wednesday that week I had a slight limp and a not in my left quad. I thought this was just pip so treated it as such. Come the following Wednesday pain had increased a lot and I was struggling to walk and had noticeable swelling.

I went to the walk in, they diagnosed a sterile abscess and took some bloods which came back as slight elevated so sent me home with flucolaxcillin.

Come Monday my leg was incredibly swollen and hot, I was having fevers and could not walk at all without 1200mg ibuprofen in me










I went back to the walk in, got seen again and had more bloods taken; this time bloods came back as having a very serious infection.

Was given co-amoxiclav and booked an ultrasound on my leg for Tuesday.

Had the scan Tuesday which found 2 collections in my quad. Booked a surgical consult for Wednesday, all the while my leg was getting worse.

Wednesday came and they decided to drain the abscess, this was meant to happen that day but they has no beds so moved to Thursday afternoon.

Day of the surgery, got sent through to theatre at half 3, brought back round at half 5, surgeon said the infection went all the way to the bone and the abscess was very large.

Was sent home at 22:00 that night.










Have been having dressing daily since and given naproxen and tramadol for the pain; the wound looks like below:










I will be running the following natural supps to try and help recovery

All Active labs

DAA +

HGH day

HGH night

ZMA

Benzocide-b complex

And go nutrition

BCAA 50g daily

And super greens 3x daily

I will trial this for about 3 week and see how things heal if it is still slow I will add anavar and maybe growth in as well.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear this! Hope you have a speedy recovery big man, risk we all take I guess. You'll be back in no time at all!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

inn for this ! RECOVER FAST BIG MAN !


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Will give me time to reassess things and hit the ground running when I come back.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

What lab were you usin mate, if you dont mind my askin


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

breeda said:


> What lab were you usin mate, if you dont mind my askin


A mixture of fuerza and wildcat.

I used the same vials in other sites for at least 10 jabs after and had no adverse reaction so I believe it was an error on my part not the labs.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

RowRow said:


> A mixture of fuerza and wildcat.
> 
> I used the same vials in other sites for at least 10 jabs after and had no adverse reaction so I believe it was an error on my part not the labs.


Cheers mate. I've usrd fuerza before but their production quality seemed to go down hill

Wish you the speediest of recoveries fella


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

breeda said:


> Cheers mate. I've usrd fuerza before but their production quality seemed to go down hill
> 
> Wish you the speediest of recoveries fella


They wouldn't be my first choice ever. I got them just before they went bad. Would stick to alpha, Apollo, wildcat, Infiniti and ROHM in future.

Thank you mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay so one week update.

Had lab results back and the bacteria was just a common skin one so no foul okay and proves it was my error.

Had my assessment aswell. Wound is healing nicely and should heal fine.

I'm going to use this time to diet down, I cannot do cardio or train but I will eat very clean and try and drop as much bodyfat as possible so when I am ready to train again I am a good way into

A cut and can then extend it when I add back in gear and training.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Grim stuff mate,speedy recovery!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Grim stuff mate,speedy recovery!


Thanks mate. Hopefully it won't be too drawn out.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Okay so one week update.
> 
> Had lab results back and the bacteria was just a common skin one so no foul okay and proves it was my error.
> 
> ...


That is brutal, and some bad luck 

Did you say you injected steroids? Did they even ask? Surely a 250lb man with an abscess in muscle? Did they know?!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

MRENIGMA said:


> That is brutal, and some bad luck
> 
> Did you say you injected steroids? Did they even ask? Surely a 250lb man with an abscess in muscle? Did they know?!


Oddly there is very little pain, except when they pack it with Alginate ribbon.

They asked the cause and I said steroid injection. A couple of the nurses/doctors were fine about it and offered blood test services in the future and seemed curious.

The majority became incredibly rude and condescending to the point I am actually going to put in a formal complaint to the hospital.

Most of them when I said steroids said well that's obvious from your size etc. One said "you don't even look like the gym type" but I was in my work suit, wanted to chin her tbh.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Oddly there is very little pain, except when they pack it with Alginate ribbon.
> 
> They asked the cause and I said steroid injection. A couple of the nurses/doctors were fine about it and offered blood test services in the future and seemed curious.
> 
> ...


Thought as much, didn't think they'd be sim pathetic, suppose though something so serious you can't lie about how it happened, I know everyone says it but its annoying how if you use heroin they give you all the care in the world, free prescriptions for pharma grade ensure plus drinks, methadone. Steroids yes is self medicating but so is heroin but steroids you get treated like scum!

Rant over lol

All the best with recovery fella


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

MRENIGMA said:


> Thought as much, didn't think they'd be sim pathetic, suppose though something so serious you can't lie about how it happened, I know everyone says it but its annoying how if you use heroin they give you all the care in the world, free prescriptions for pharma grade ensure plus drinks, methadone. Steroids yes is self medicating but so is heroin but steroids you get treated like scum!
> 
> Rant over lol
> 
> All the best with recovery fella


Completely agree, it was appalling their attitude though. And giving bro science condescending advice like "it will shrink your gentials to nothing" and "it will kill you, take 10 years off your life" I corrected them on both points and they got even more shirty.

Thanks buddy


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay hole update:

The pics go from 2 days after op, 1 week after op and 2 weeks after the op.


























I'm pretty happy with how it's healing, the light pink tissue is new tissue.

Decided against cutting whilst trying to get my leg to heal.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So more pic updates,

Healing very fast now so 1 week 2 max I think then training will be back on the cards.










Last week










Yesterday


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

@DiggyV can you lock please?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Locked as requested mate. PM me when you want it opened back up.

Good luck on the recovery mate, that's some bad luck.


----------

